# O/T: New Granddaughter!



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

As of about 7:30 Tuesday evening (EDT), my wife and I became grandparents for the sixth time when our daughter Sarah gave birth to her third child, *Charlotte Renee Strauss*. Little "Charlie" weighed in at a healthy 8 lbs,10 oz, and 21" long. Mother, baby, daddy Tim, big sister Suzi and big brother Timmy are all doing well.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Congradulation's, Grand Pa Jim.....Glad to hear that they're all doing fine....She look's like a KEEPER...


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

congrats! And Moe is right - you should keep her - it's kinda looked down upon to toss babies out  (just kidding)


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations Jim and family!

I thought about you yesterday Jim. This Saturday, a local church is having it's annual charity auction and there are going to be not one, but two Corvairs in it!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Congratulations, Jim! Very cute!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

scottnkat said:


> congrats! And Moe is right - you should keep her - it's kinda looked down upon to toss babies out  (just kidding)


Oh yeah. They're BOTH keepers!



SteveR said:


> Congratulations, Jim! Very cute!


Thanks, Steve. Aren't they? It's obvious that your eyes work just fine!



71 Charger 500 said:


> Congratulations Jim and family!
> 
> I thought about you yesterday Jim. This Saturday, a local church is having it's annual charity auction and there are going to be not one, but two Corvairs in it!


Thanks for the congrats! Keep me posted on the auction. I'm in no position to bid on anything at the moment, but I'd be curious as to what they are and how much they wind up selling for.


----------

